
A new way to poll users? - willfrexity
We created a new Poll widget to make gathering feedback from your users to be very simple!<p>As we gear for launch, Pollr is looking for feedback on our product!<p>Please take a look!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;pollr-net
======
frexuz
Nice.. We'll be using it on EpisodeCalendar.com :D

